# I'm starting a chaos army and I was wondering what do chaos marks do



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

well im not sure ive never read the rulebook or code(cos i dont have it lol)
im pretty sure that if u go with a mark of nurgle your marines in 40k are tougher(correct??)
well i would just like someone to give me the low-down on marks in warhammer


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Marines == 40k. You've wandered into the wrong forum.


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

no i don't mean marines lol i ment warhammer lol


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

can't really go into detail fella - suffice to say that its harder to hit them one way or another - beyond that you'd need the rules


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Slannesh-immume to fear and terror
nurgle- -1 to hit combat and shooting.
Tzeetch- 6+ ward save.
Khorne- frenzy.

Also, there may be slighty different effects on characters, but since i dont own the rule book(or even looked in it for that matter) i can not tell you.
it will say it in the army book, which you should have if you are starting WoC.

edit-can i say that stuff, or is it against forum rules?(thank you drax for putting doubt into my mind).


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

The Marks of Chaos do more than what you said, DaFistofMork, but your general idea is absolutely correct!
:good:

Do remember that those are the Marks for ONLY Warriors of Chaos, too. Beasts and Deamons have different effects, but are of the same idea (they are the same Gods, after all).


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

MoT increases your ward save (gives you a 6+ if you had no ward to begin with) and +1 to casting spells.
MoK is frenzy
MoN is -1 for shooting and -1WS
MoS Is immune to fear, terror and Panic


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> MoS Is immune to fear, terror and Panic


Note that that's not Immune to Psychology, it's Immune to fear, terror and panic. That means you can still flee, unlike those poor ItP bastards. Freaking OP slaneeshi cult whores.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Ascendant Valor said:


> The Marks of Chaos do more than what you said, DaFistofMork, but your general idea is absolutely correct!
> :good:


well, as i have said- i have never looked in the WoC army book-i just guessed them based on what i had heard.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

what?!?! You don't have the WOC book? damn, better get out there and buy that baby, it's a beautiful book to begin with!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

can't afford overpriced army book-only over priced dwarfs.


----------

